
Why Knowing Stuff Doesn’t Really Matter - introvertmac
https://medium.com/life-learning/why-knowing-stuff-doesn-t-really-matter-f06a5536ab59#.apcx011id
======
DrScump
Knowing stuff like grammar helps one avoid run-on sentences, at least.

